# Vertical Sog - how to build a narrow "earthwall"?



## buddss (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi there!

i'm running a small tent, 120x90cm. Thats arround a 4'x3'.
my idea now was to turn both sidewalls into sog walls. that would be like 2 times 90x100cm (3'x3'+ like 4 inches), so, almost the double area!

i have a hps (400w) and two diy cob fixtures, each 100w (will build more i think). The worries i have now is the light distance. i think the light can be too harsh or intense, besides the temperature anyway. to prevent that, i want to build the sides as narrow/thin (excuse my english, don't know the right word for it) as possible.

my thoughts where about a rack with flowerboxes, all a little angled (like 30 degrees). But that steels me somewhat 7-8 inches, plus the plant growth - at the end there's an estimated distance to the light source of 10 +/-2 inches!

i thought about coco-slabs. they are only like 6 inches deep. but i really want to grow on earth at the moment.
so, do you have some diy-inputs and inspiration, to build a thin earth-sog, vertically?

if there is no propper solution, i may considering set up a coco-wall.

thanks ahead for any input!
cheers


----------



## Stealthstyle (Apr 8, 2017)

Yes use coco slabes that are thin on an angle slightly with the lower part of the slab towards the bulb.
You really should go for more width than 90cm, iprefer 60cm with a 600 watt bulb from light to plant.
You could also use slabs of rockwool (grodan etc).
45 cm from bulb to tips of plants isnt all that much even with a 400 watter. try to get more distance or plants might fry. ive done that before on verticals, with plants being close.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Apr 8, 2017)

check out my thread http://rollitup.org/t/simple-to-use-system-the-library.910683/#post-12651007


----------



## buddss (Apr 8, 2017)

hey stealth, thank you for answering.
cool idea on your thread. do you have pictures in use?

so, i don't know if you missunderstod me, or i didnt get your answer right.
the width (of the tent, left to right wall) is 120cm. with slabs and a narrow plant growth there would be like 30cm distance per side i think.




but i really only want to go with slabs, if there is no cool way to do it with a soil rack (like the sketches in your thread)

some other ideas, soil-based?

edit:
i only sketched one side, but i want to do that symmetrical on both sides! thats why i worry about the distance.. only one side would be no problem..


----------



## Stealthstyle (Apr 8, 2017)

well the plants will grow vertically at first untill bud heavy.
I think rockwool slabs are the best solution for you as coco can sink a bit as far as i know, never used coco slabs but i think there might be some gravity issues.
With rockwool at less than 10cm thick you might get away with the short distance. The reason vertical gained so much popularity is you need width not height. and all four sides means more yeild. you lose a little bit of grow room area with the light being slightly above the plants but gain area with the four sides.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Apr 8, 2017)

If you are using only two sides you might get lower yeild than 4 sides but i think 120 cm should be fine with 2 sides growing.


----------



## buddss (Apr 8, 2017)

yeah, that was in my mind as well about the gravity issues...
rockwool would be cool, but i'm not well-grounded with hydro. some experience with coco, but not that much.
thanks man!

maybe somebody has an input about vertical soil? are there any threads about that topic already? experience anyone?


----------



## Craigson (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## williamhanson4041 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hiiii..


----------

